# Top thread breaking in heavy fabrics, but not light.



## ErinP

What am I missing? 
When I go to sew nice light cottons, I'm fine. 

Mend DH's jeans, or Carhartt vest and the needle slices through the top thread after about five stitches. (Yes, I've switched to a heavier needle. And, for that matter, I've changed heavy needles thinking the first was the problem).


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

I guess I would consider here 3 things(assuming you are using a new needle). One being not just the thickness of the needle, but the type, as in what type of bevel in the hole and the shape of same. Are you using a "Jeans/Denim needle for instance and Two, what is the type of thread you are using and is it what is needed for these thicker fabrics and is it suited to the neede and Three, what is your machine tension set at? Would easing your tension be of help?

Hope you get this figured out. What makes us more crazy than the danged thread breaking! I just hate it! AARRGGGHHHH! 

LQ


----------



## CJ

I would ask too, what type of needle are you using? Same thread as when sewing on lighter cottons?


----------



## ErinP

No, like I said, I switched to a heavier needle, and in fact switched to another heavy needle when I first started having trouble. Yes, LQ, it's a denim needle just like what I usually use. (Though I can usually use a standard size 14 needle with jeans and have no issue...)
So far as tension, I've been all over the dial! 
When I first started having trouble, I eased off the tension. I continued to do so until I had _no_ tension. Then I started rolling back the other direction. 

No difference. :shrug:


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

OK, we'll continue our detecting. LOL What do you think of using first a different and slightly heavier thread? CJ was asking about his I think.... and (2), how's your bobbin and are you using the same thread in the bobbin as you are in your needle? If so and its breaking I think a heavier thread might be your solution?

Lastly, when is the last time your machine was cleaned by a pro? Just tossing that in. LOL


LQ


----------



## CJ

Besides the thread (making sure the thread is also appropriate to the larger needle and fits the scarf correctly)... if you use the larger needle and whatever thread combo you are using, and switch back to the lighter weight fabric, does the thread still break?

I'm asking that because if it still breaks, then perhaps your machine is just ever so slightly out of time, and the larger needle could come into play.


----------



## Sew-Classic

If you are using a heavier thread or a top stitchting thread, then use a size 18 needle or a top stitching needle. One thing about the denim needles is that they actually have a more slender eye, so you may need to go larger than you would normally to avoid thread shreading at the eye of the needle with heavier threads.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Sew-Classic said:


> If you are using a heavier thread or a top stitchting thread, then use a size 18 needle or a top stitching needle. One thing about the denim needles is that they actually have a more slender eye, so you may need to go larger than you would normally to avoid thread shreading at the eye of the needle with heavier threads.


Ahhh, I think Sew-Classic is on to something there!

I've been following this thread and wondering about the cause!


----------



## ErinP

Nope, just my usual metrosene.
I haven't started experimenting with threads in top and bottom yet since I've been running around for the past two days and haven't visited my machine. Tomorrow, I promise.

What truly _baffles_ me is this is the same setup I've used a hundred times (threads/needles/etc.) and have never had trouble before... :shrug:


----------



## AngieM2

ErinP said:


> Nope, just my usual metrosene.
> I haven't started experimenting with threads in top and bottom yet since I've been running around for the past two days and haven't visited my machine. Tomorrow, I promise.
> 
> What truly _baffles_ me is this is the same setup I've used a hundred times (threads/needles/etc.) and have never had trouble before... :shrug:


To me that indicates that the bobbin holder is probably full of fuzz. Have you taken out the bobbin casing lately and cleaned out all the fuzz? I have to do this every few 100 miles on my machines. There is a definite difference in sewing when the fuzz builds up.

And if something like polar fleece, velvet or the such is the last thing sewn, it will fuzz up sooner.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb

I always loosen the tention of the top thread when I sew heavy fabrics.


----------



## ErinP

*sigh*

I found the problem. My needle was in backward. I've never paid attention to which way it goes, I just put the new one in the exact same way the old one came out. 
Never a problem until my 9 year old was playing with my machine. lol


----------



## CJ

:baby04: that would do it!


----------

